# Rearrange Radio favorites?



## niogyn (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm new to the forum here. I was wondering, is there a way to rearrange the radio favorites?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep.........just read page 7-12 in your owners manual.


----------

